# Seaplanes web site



## k9kiwi (Jan 9, 2007)

The Catalina factory pics I recently posted are from the following web site.

seawings

And I can gaurantee you will book mark it for future reference if for nothing else than the links page.

I have had some emails with Bryan, the owner. And he is a genuinly nice guy.

So go have a peek and make sure you have 20 minutes at least to look around.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

jesus christ did you cop a gander at the size of that walk around collection!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2007)

Huge  Good site, bookmarked it.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, good site, I wrote this one down for future looking at and taking the images and plans off it for personal use...


----------



## MP-Willow (Jul 3, 2007)

What a wounderful Site!!
I have used it before for finding aircraft and will keep looking for the ones I love and photos for my sig. Seaplanes are not as loved as they should be.8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

That is a wonderful sig, MP. Great site there aswell


----------



## MP-Willow (Jul 7, 2007)

Mosquitoman> Thanks. It is from a model I found. From time to time I like to change them. Will be looking for a new one soon. I like Seaplanes and B-24s, and other bobers. Nose art aswell.


----------

